# SE/Main/Sub Bonding



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

I dont know if you are actually an electrician and should or should not be on this forum, but in your case leave that green screw in place. That is what is bonding the GROUND bar to the can. Those panels have a factory jumper installed between the left and right bars that is left in place when the panel is the main disconnect. It can be taken out when it is used as a subpanel, like your situation.
There should not be any nuetral wires landed on the left bar, and no ground wires on the right bar. If that is the case your panel is fine.


Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeAnton (Nov 14, 2020)

I know the screw should be in place on the service disconnect box outside, but my understanding was that since the inside panel is a separate downstream box, the screw in that panel should NOT be in place...so, not bonded, since its already bonded upstream. Am I reading that correctly?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

CeeAnton said:


> I know the screw should be in place on the service disconnect box outside, but my understanding was that since the inside panel is a separate downstream box, the screw in that panel should NOT be in place...so, not bonded, since its already bonded upstream. Am I reading that correctly?


Can you take a photo of the whole panel?

Grounded and bonded are two different things.

Also this site is for electricians....

The ground bar being BONDED to the can is fine. The GROUNDED conductor doesn't appear to be BONDED to the can.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Also, all metallic NON current carrying components must be BONDED together to be on the same EQUIPOTENTIAL plane.


----------



## CeeAnton (Nov 14, 2020)

I do maintenance and handyman work. But this question was personal, so I'll find another forum. The sign up page didn't mention it being exclusively electricians. My apologies, Sorry to intrude.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

CeeAnton said:


> I do maintenance and handyman work. But this question was personal, so I'll find another forum. The sign up page didn't mention it being exclusively electricians. My apologies, Sorry to intrude.


Sorry to see you leave. See you on the sister site, DIYCHATROOM.COM


----------

